# Aftermarket BB30 Bearings



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Guys:

How do you guys feel about the numerous aftermaket bearings that are made for BB30 style bottom brackets. I've seen some from VRC, Boca-Bearings and Enduro. 

I'm considering purchasing a set since the BB30 bearings & bottom brackets are on back order from Cannondale. However, I'm afraid that their tolerances may not be as good as those from Cannondale and don't want to run a brand new frame. Do you guys know if any of thse companies is the OEM for the Cannondale BB30 bearings? Would you guys feel safe in installing them into your own bikes? 

Thanks,
CHL


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

As long as you buy reputable bearings, they are fine. I have used Boca & VRX and have saved lots of cash over the component manufacturers marked up bearings. Get a digital caliper, measure the bearings, they will be the same size. Most headset bearings, sold for more money through LBS are the same you buy from the online sites, most manufactured by BH bearing.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

CHL said:


> Hi Guys:
> 
> How do you guys feel about the numerous aftermaket bearings that are made for BB30 style bottom brackets. I've seen some from VRC, Boca-Bearings and Enduro.



I'ld go with the with the Enduro bearings, best bang for the buck!! With grade 5 balls and ABEC 5 races. Boca's are lower quality(ABEC 1 or 3) and VCRs are over priced for what you get. I changed my SL3 wheel bearings with Enduro and could tell the difference between the stock bearings and the Enduro. The stock bearings were of modest quality. 

Enduro's Cannondale bottom bracket ceramic hybird bearing set sells for $62.00.
Here's their website link !!


----------

